# What smell bothers you?



## blissful (Jul 1, 2012)

MY YARD, MY KITCHEN, MY HANDS--they all STINK, it's garlic. I love garlic but harvest time is STINKY! 

Any smells start to bother you after a while?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 1, 2012)

I've been making strawberry jam--the house smells like strawberries--intensified.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 1, 2012)

Strong soap or bleach smells bother me. I was in Wally World recently and went down the cleaning/soap aisle. There were a couple of teenage girls at one end who had apparently been spraying air freshener down the aisle to decide which one they liked. The odor was so strong, I immediately got a headache and had to leave. Just can't deal with that.

I love the aroma of garlic, though  I used to make garlic butter in the microwave and the smell would permeate the kitchen - I loved that. Need to start doing it that way again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

I can not stand the smell of onions on my hands, I wear gloves when I cut them.  Lysol and Pine Sol...


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2012)

Perfumes, any kind, on men, women, candles, air fresheners, etc.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 1, 2012)

Nursing homes with cloying disinfectants.


----------



## blissful (Jul 1, 2012)

We are done blanching the scapes and we have at least 2 maybe 3 more days of harvesting garlic, I love it, just not for days on end! I reek! I think I ate too many garlic bulbuls, it's now in my blood. I hope I don't get sick, doctors wouldn't like my stink.


----------



## blissful (Jul 1, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I've been making strawberry jam--the house smells like strawberries--intensified.



Strawberries are so seasonal, it's tough for me to not like that smell. I made strawberry smoothies with bananas and plum today and some strawberry sauce for Trapper's good for him ice cream. HA, good for him.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jul 1, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Perfumes, any kind, on men, women, candles, air fresheners, etc.



+1 on this Andy.  Perfume=instant headache.

.40


----------



## roadfix (Jul 1, 2012)

Bad breath and smelly underarms.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 1, 2012)

I like all ordinary cooking and food smells, and I particularly like garlic. It would be hell for me to be romantically involved with a woman who hates garlic, talk about Hobson's choice! 

I dislike all the normally disliked smells that everybody dislikes. I think the worst smell ever was when I drove past a chicken farm in IIRC Ojai (north of L.A.) which featured large quantities of chicken "output" and it was a hot day. Note that I'm not referring to eggs. 

I like perfume and cologne when used in reasonable quantities. I sometimes use after shave myself but only in very small quantities. I think there's a problem with sense of smell fading with age, which sometimes results (at least as I have noticed) that some older women tend to over-use perfume. And there's always the natural tendency to become accustomed to smells, that the person who wears it doesn't realize how strong it is because after you apply it your nose naturally adjusts and quits sensing it. That is why I use such a small amount of after shave when I do use it. I know it will smell stronger to other people than it does to me.

I like incense and scented candles although I haven't had either in a long time.

I would be tempted to use garlic cologne except that I know that would be just so wrong!  Might be handy if I dated an attractive vampiress.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 1, 2012)

simply can't abide the smell of pine-sol.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 1, 2012)

Hmmm.  Greg, I understand just what you mean.  Our area is a heavy chicken-farming area so there are many, many huge chicken barns all over the landscape.  On a hot day the smell can be overwhelming.

As for my smells, not much bothers me...except for the smell of even slightly burned toast.  It didn't bother me until I was pregnant with my first child and for some reason it triggered my "ugh" reflex.  Still can't abide the smell.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 1, 2012)

babetoo said:


> simply can't abide the smell of pine-sol.


That reminds me that I just love original scent Lysol!!! It's the smell of freedom for me. When I moved away from my parents' house and got my first apartment it was the first place I ever lived that my mommy didn't clean, and was kind of weird knowing that other people who I didn't know lived there (and who knows what they did there?) so I scoured out the whole place with Lysol particularly the kitchen and bathroom, and Lysol became "the smell of freedom" for me! 

I think they phased out their original scent. I still love it, and to me it's the essence of "clean."


----------



## taxlady (Jul 1, 2012)

Diesel exhaust, yuck! And the perfume department in department stores. I have to cover my nose and rush past. I hate that a lot of department stores have the perfume department at the entrance.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 1, 2012)

I like the smell of the lavender Pine-sol, but maybe that is because it is purple!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 1, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Diesel exhaust, yuck! And the perfume department in department stores. I have to cover my nose and rush past. I hate that a lot of department stores have the perfume department at the entrance.


Diesel exhaust--I can't stand riding city buses--the exhaust makes me ill. Ironically, I did a stint as a tour manager on fly and drive tours--but maybe because I was at the front of the bus and we weren't starting and stopping to let people on and off, it didn't bother me. I thought we were talking food odors--lutefisk is high on my list of food odors I can't abide.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 1, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I like the smell of the lavender Pine-sol, but maybe that is because it is purple!


Oh yeah, lavender, can't abide the smell.


----------



## Addie (Jul 1, 2012)

My second husband was a commercial fisherman. He would come home smelling like fish, diesel fuel and salt water. I got used to it after a while. But he had to take a shower as soon as he got in the door. And his clothes went directly into the washer. 

Then I became pregnant with my fifth child. I found out while he was  out on a trip. He came in the door at 2 a.m. He went to say Hi to me and all I could do was say, "You make me sick." I then proceeded to barf all over him. That is how I let him know we were expecting. From that day on, he had to shower on the boat before he came home. Today, I love the smell of the salt air. And fish shouldn't have a smell. But I will never like the smell of diesel fuel.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 1, 2012)

Old cigarette butts/ashtray
fingernail polish remover
chicken farms
bad fish
canned catfood


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Old cigarette butts/ashtray
> fingernail polish remover
> chicken farms
> bad fish
> canned catfood



Nail polish remover!!  I ask SO to go to another part of the house or out on the deck when she uses the stuff.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 1, 2012)

I've never figured out how diesel exhaust can be so foul except be accepted as non-polluting. Here in Los Angeles you can smell it when coming from out of town (even returning from vacation) and yet you get used to it unless you're behind some diesel Mercedes or some toy hauler F250 or F350 diesel.

Our L.A. buses have been mostly or all converted to LPG so you don't have to smell foul diesel buses anymore.


----------



## Somebunny (Jul 2, 2012)

Can't stand the smell of orange on my hands after peeling one or working with them for zest etc.  I do like oranges tho!


----------



## Alix (Jul 2, 2012)

The aftermath of coleslaw and potato salad with eggs. Yeesh.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 2, 2012)

i really dislike industrial citrus scented cleaning solution. they use it to clean the floors in my office and it's nauseating.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 2, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Nail polish remover!!  I ask SO to go to another part of the house or out on the deck when she uses the stuff.



I am so with you on that one Andy...that would have to be one of the worst smells out!


----------



## Cindercat (Jul 2, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Diesel exhaust, yuck! And the perfume department in department stores. I have to cover my nose and rush past. I hate that a lot of department stores have the perfume department at the entrance.



I'm the same way. I cover my nose & mouth,  hold my breath and get past the perfume department. Many fragrances can set off my asthma, especially florals & musk. I used to have students who carried bottles of perfume & fragranced lotions in their monster size purses so they could "freshen " their fragrance every hour. I had to ban using any fragrance in my room. I could already smell some of them as they walked in the door. One girl accidentally broke a bottle when she dropped her purse on the floor. My classroom had no windows that opened. I had to send her to the nurse to decontaminate her purse & took my class to the library for the rest of the day because I was coughing & couldn't breathe in there.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 2, 2012)

Good Idea for a thread ... Thanks for posting.

Most disinfectant cleaning products, soy products and in general, the rubbish bins or cans especially when it is not picked up on the weekends until Sunday night ...   

Have a lovely 4th,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 2, 2012)

Back in the day, I used to despise the smell of an incense and/or oil called frangipani.
Thankfully, I haven't had the misfortune to run across it in a long time.


----------



## Claire (Jul 2, 2012)

I had a bizarre thing happen during menopause.  One day I made the great Thanksgiving turkey, turned out perfect.  The next morning I was making the great  turkey stock.  All of a sudden, it smelled, really, really bad.  I thought, well, I must have left the carcasse out to long before I started making soup.  THen husband came down and told me how much he loved the day after Thanksgiving because of the aroma is even better.  Huh?  My sense of smell went off that badly, and that fast, and stayed that way for a couple of years (I lost 40 lbs).  At one point (a month or so later) I was making negemaki and though it smelled bad, but then everything did, so ignored it.  Husband came in and stopped me, my vegetable oil had gone rancid.  But it just smelled like most other stuff, especially meat.  (we rescued the negemaki, cleaned the few I'd actually put into the oil, and no one was the wiser, he caught me early).  

For the most part, I have my sense of smell back.  A remnant just makes me want to cry.  Watermellon and Cucumbers smell awful, and I miss them so much!  I want them, I want them.  That clean crisp texture.  But they both smell terrible.  How can something that mild smell so bad?  

I still sometimes wake and find stuff just smells horrible, especiallly meat, and I'm a real omnivore.  I've learned to take it in stride.  I lose a few pounds when it happens, and that's good.  I guess.  I only go to my doctor every other year or so (am very healthy) so have never mentioned it to him.  Maybe I'll email.  Seems to me someone told me what cukes and watermelon have in common that sets me off.  It breaks my heart, I miss them so much.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 2, 2012)

Fish cannery towns, paper mills, pre-1960s Secaucus NJ, Sharpie markers, stale eggs, and certain bath houses.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 2, 2012)

The smell in the house the day after I fry fish or chicken.  Not so bad when I am cooking/eating, but later--phew.  

Solved that one with a covered deep fryer--not so pervasive now.  

Diesel fumes make me sick, and any kind of aerosol spray makes me stop breathing--no air fresheners for me.


----------



## blissful (Jul 2, 2012)

sparrowgrass said:


> The smell in the house the day after I fry fish or chicken.  Not so bad when I am cooking/eating, but later--phew.



We had a woman at work that brought fried fish to warm up at lunch, let's call her, Annoying. I never heard so many people complaining and rolling their eyes about this warmed up fried fish. I've tried to compete as Ms. Annoying, though I couldn't make the whole building whine about it.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 2, 2012)

Fried liver bugs me. I don't mind fried fish, if I am the one frying it. I lived in an apartment once and every few days somebody was cooking something that made my stomach turn every time I went out my door. Not sure why, but sometimes other peoples' food can smell really good, or really bad....


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 2, 2012)

Phosgene


----------



## buckytom (Jul 2, 2012)

lol, jpb. not many people who've smelled enough of that are still around to tell about it.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 2, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol, jpb. not many people who've smelled enough of that are still around to tell about it.


Used to be generated by the use of carbon tetra chloride fire extinguishers.


----------



## Cindercat (Jul 2, 2012)

I hate waiting in the auto service area at WalMart or a tire repair shop. The smell of new tires is overpowering.


----------



## blissful (Jul 2, 2012)

Mister Plain Bill--phosgene and some bath houses, in the US? Where have you lived? Are there bath houses in the US?


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 2, 2012)

blissful said:


> Mister Plain Bill--phosgene and some bath houses, in the US? Where have you lived? Are there bath houses in the US?


Is NYC in the US?


----------



## blissful (Jul 2, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Is NYC in the US?



Bill, I'm sheltered, it's me. Are there bathhouses in the US?

NYC is in the US, I don't know much about it.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 2, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Back in the day, I used to despise the smell of an incense and/or oil called frangipani.
> Thankfully, I haven't had the misfortune to run across it in a long time.


And patchouli.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 2, 2012)

love, love the smell of patchouli!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 2, 2012)

I could make it easier and let you know what smells DON'T bother me! I am a hopeless asthmatic and have a million allergies

Perfume/scents of any kind as Andy said (all personal type products)
Smoke - cigarette, fire, something burning on the stove
oysters, mussels, clams (also a gag reflex there)
Most flowers
Cleaning products
Excessive garlic but love it is small doses
fresh cut grass
Wet Dogs


----------



## buckytom (Jul 2, 2012)

jpb, i'm sure you also _loved_ the smell of a nyc subway in the summertime. 

more like an old urinal.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 2, 2012)

buckytom said:


> jpb, i'm sure you also _loved_ the smell of a nyc subway in the summertime.
> 
> more like an old urinal.


The superheated subterranean platforms could almost kill one's sense of smell.  Empty air conditioned subway cars were often caused by the presence aromatic / pungent vagrants.  Last I recall TA public lavatories were closed to the public but still pretty ripe even when only being used by TA employees.  The Coney Island Stillwell Ave Terminal was better maintained via the heavy use of chlorine disinfectant.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 2, 2012)

roadfix said:


> Bad breath and smelly underarms.


Lol.... here's some free advice. Don't ever take a train in Istanbul. 

The worst food-related thing I've ever smelled is rotten potatoes. Many years ago when I had my first apartment, I bought a bag of spuds and stuck them under the sink. Then I promptly forgot about them for several weeks. Every time I did the dishes, I could smell something freakishly bad. I thought it was the garbage disposal,so I called the landlord. It was she who found the potatoes, which had disintegrated in the bag into a foul smelling goo. It was horrendous. Even after several scrub-downs with bleach, the smell never completely went away.


----------



## Mel! (Jul 2, 2012)

Unlaundered clothes and stagnant water.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 2, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> Lol.... here's some free advice. Don't ever take a train in Istanbul.
> 
> The worst food-related thing I've ever smelled is rotten potatoes.



I've heard that from several people!


----------



## CraigC (Jul 2, 2012)

Lost asparagus! We use our car very little. After a grocery trip we put everything away and didn't notice the missing asparagus. Three days later we made the meal the asparagus was to go with, but no asparagus. Checked the receipt, yup we bought it. Looked all over the fridge, nope not there. Went to look in the car, opened the back hatch, bent over and heaved. Three days in a 100F+ car = stifling smell and immediate gag reflex.

We have smelled the Venetian canals in May, don't want to smell them in July or August!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 2, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Lost asparagus! We use our car very little. After a grocery trip we put everything away and didn't notice the missing asparagus. Three days later we made the meal the asparagus was to go with, but no asparagus. Checked the receipt, yup we bought it. Looked all over the fridge, nope not there. Went to look in the car, opened the back hatch, bent over and heaved. Three days in a 100F+ car = stifling smell and immediate gag reflex.
> 
> We have smelled the Venetian canals in May, don't want to smell them in July or August!



We had a similar experience.  Just substitute the word 'bluefish' everywhere you have asparagus and let you imagination run wild.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 2, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> We had a similar experience. Just substitute the word 'bluefish' everywhere you have asparagus and let you imagination run wild.


 
That reminds me, I really miss hubcaps. When all cars/trucks had hubcaps. In those days, if someone really p*$$#* you off, you could stuff some catfish inside their hubcaps and they couldn't figure out where the smell was coming from.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 2, 2012)

AHA!  It's people like you that are responsible for the premature retirement of the venerated hub cap and its higher class cousin, the wheel cover.


----------



## Ceralia (Jul 2, 2012)

BLEACH!!!!   makes me gag!


----------



## Hoot (Jul 2, 2012)

taxlady said:


> And patchouli.



There's a fragrance I ain't smelt....smelled...smellededed (or whatever the proper word is) in a long time.
I ain't got much use for incense in general, either


----------



## chopper (Jul 2, 2012)

I know others may disagree, but I hate the smell of rain. I also can't stand to smell someone eating a tuna sandwich.  I usually have to take my lunch and move away.


----------



## chopper (Jul 2, 2012)

...but I love the smell of a basement. It reminds me of Grandpa and Grandma's house.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 2, 2012)

I can't take the smell of Campbell's cream of tomato soup. I thought it  was cream of tomato soup, but no, it's that special Campbell's version  that makes me nauseous.


----------



## blissful (Jul 2, 2012)

chopper said:


> I know others may disagree, but I hate the smell of rain. I also can't stand to smell someone eating a tuna sandwich.  I usually have to take my lunch and move away.



I love the smell of rain, it's the next day when the worms are all out in the sun that stink. 

Today, my garlic is smelling up the garage and I'm hot and bothered--I couldn't have made that stink myself, could I?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 3, 2012)

I too love the smell of rain


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 3, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I too love the smell of rain



Me too, particularly in the desert.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 3, 2012)

Coffee, hate the taste and the smell!
Burnt popcorn

I also dislike a lot of things others mentioned here: fingernail polish remover, incense, Pine Sol and most perfumes, especially flowery ones!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 3, 2012)

For me, Pine Sol and Lysol DO not smell like they should...they smell like the worst smell in the world to me, because that was what was used to clean up after "a mess."

Another : Microwave Popcorn that stuff reeks.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 4, 2012)

Salted cod being cooked.  Also certain brands of vermouth other than Martini and Rossi (which I like). A whiff of Nolly Pratt vermouth causes a gag effect with me.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 4, 2012)

the smell of death. i know it sounds dramatic, but i hate the smell of a decaying thing from as small as a mouse stuck in a glue trap, to a person who's been dead and forgotten too long. the stench stays in your nose long after you are breathing fresh air.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 4, 2012)

buckytom said:


> the smell of death. i know it sounds dramatic, but i hate the smell of a decaying thing from as small as a mouse stuck in a glue trap, to a person who's been dead and forgotten too long. the stench stays in your nose long after you are breathing fresh air.




Odor molecules stick to the nasal passages and stay for awhile. That's why you see pics of coroners with a green gel smeared next to their nose. The scented gel odor molecules also stick to the nasal passages after the coroner is finished, overpowering the bad smelling molecules that hang around afterwards.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 4, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Me too, particularly in the desert.



Greg I have never had the pleasure of smelling the rain in a desert, but I bet it would be wonderful


----------



## Caslon (Jul 4, 2012)

Some ppl don't like the ozone smell that their aircleaners produce.  I don't mind it. It smells to me like rain and thunder.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 4, 2012)

Caslon said:


> Odor molecules stick to the nasal passages and stay for awhile. That's why you see pics of coroners with a green gel smeared next to their nose. The scented gel odor molecules also stick to the nasal passages after the coroner is finished, overpowering the bad smelling molecules that hang around afterwards.


 

That reminds me.... the smell of a cadaver lab.  I had that smell stuck in my nose for days after each class, it was awful.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have an intensified sense of smell--so I can smell things other people can't. I am quite odor sensitive. I used to work for a client and there was one gentleman that wore a certain type of cologne/aftershave. Even if I got in an empty elevator car, if it was the one in which he had taken to the 19th floor, I could taste the aftershave/cologne in the back of my throat. By the time I got to the 19th floor, I'd have a wicked headache. I soon learned to get off the elevator on the 2nd floor and try a different car. The soap aisle makes me sneeze. Lilacs make me sneeze, but I love them, so I put up with that, the same with peonies. Lilacs and peonies remind me of time spent with my maternal grandmother (before me nose developed). Maybe that is why I want to have them in the garden and in the house!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2012)

Merlot said:


> That reminds me.... the smell of a cadaver lab.  I had that smell stuck in my nose for days after each class, it was awful.



I can recognize the smell of someone in ketoacidosis from the doorway.  This is severe hypoglycemia (low blood sugar).  Most people who are actively dying have this smell about them, I was shocked when I smelled it on Shrek when he was in the hospital.  I got his IV fluids changed to a sugar solution.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 4, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can recognize the smell of someone in ketoacidosis from the doorway.  This is severe hypoglycemia (low blood sugar).  Most people who are actively dying have this smell about them, I was shocked when I smelled it on Shrek when he was in the hospital.  I got his IV fluids changed to a sugar solution.


Is that the smell you can sometimes detect on diabetics? I use to notice a funny smell on my mum, who was diabetic, every once in a while. I didn't associate with diabetes until many years later.


----------



## Addie (Jul 4, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can recognize the smell of someone in ketoacidosis from the doorway. This is severe hypoglycemia (low blood sugar). Most people who are actively dying have this smell about them, I was shocked when I smelled it on Shrek when he was in the hospital. I got his IV fluids changed to a sugar solution.


 
When I was a treenager, I worked in a state hospital for the chronical ill. You knew when someone was dying because they used to put a powerful deoderizer in the room. It didn't help much. But you got used to the smell. I once was feeding a patient that died while I was feeding her. I kept waiting for her to swallow. She was 102 y.o.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Is that the smell you can sometimes detect on diabetics? I use to notice a funny smell on my mum, who was diabetic, every once in a while. I didn't associate with diabetes until many years later.



Yes, that is the smell, ketoacidosis in diabetics shouldn't happen, but is expected in someone who is dying.

I don't find it revolting, I have become accustomed to it in my work with end-of-life care.  But, it was a shocker to smell it on Shrek.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 4, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Yes, that is the smell, ketoacidosis in diabetics shouldn't happen, but is expected in someone who is dying.
> 
> I don't find it revolting, I have become accustomed to it in my work with end-of-life care.  But, it was a shocker to smell it on Shrek.



Thank goodness you caught it, and got his IV changed!

I remember that smell when I worked in the nursing home as a teen too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Thank goodness you caught it, and got his IV changed!
> 
> I remember that smell when I worked in the nursing home as a teen too.



It is a natural process when someone is dying of old age, not natural in a younger person.  There is a very fine line between it being a process you anticipate and one that is not wanted.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 4, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can recognize the smell of someone in ketoacidosis from the doorway. This is severe hypoglycemia (low blood sugar). Most people who are actively dying have this smell about them, I was shocked when I smelled it on Shrek when he was in the hospital. I got his IV fluids changed to a sugar solution.


 
I'm glad you are so good at what you do and was able to recognize it in Mr. Shrek!  I love a good nurse


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you, Merlot.  Much as the Ogre drives me nuts, I'm not quite done with him yet.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 4, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can recognize the smell of someone in ketoacidosis from the doorway.  This is severe hypoglycemia (low blood sugar).  Most people who are actively dying have this smell about them, I was shocked when I smelled it on Shrek when he was in the hospital.  I got his IV fluids changed to a sugar solution.


Unfortunately, it seems incidents like this are far too common at many health care facilities.  What's the cost per shift for a private RN in your neck of the 'woods'?   How amenable are health care facilities to patients being attended to by private nurses?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Unfortunately, it seems incidents like this are far too common at many health care facilities.  What's the cost per shift for a private RN in your neck of the 'woods'?   How amenable are health care facilities to patients being attended to by private nurses?



Depends on the what organization a private duty nurse works for.  Around here it is $60-75 an hour, the organization has to get it's cut.  The hospital loves a private duty nurse, they don't have to pay them,   but the nurse is still saddled with the hospital policy when it comes to getting what their patient needs and road blocks can be thrown in their way by extra protocols they must follow.  This is as much to protect the nurse and the hospital in case of a lawsuit as it is to cause a slow down in care.

I believe in family members to be fully empowered in the decision making process, because they KNOW the baseline of the patient.  My concerns and anger over aspects of Shrek's care have been reported, also the manner I was treated when voicing my concerns.  I also have the advantage of being a classmate of the Nurse Manager of the hospital in question, she knows me and my work.

Heck hath no fury like a nurse taking care of her own ogre.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 4, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Depends on the what organization a private duty nurse works for.  Around here it is $60-75 an hour, the organization has to get it's cut.  The hospital loves a private duty nurse, they don't have to pay them,   but the nurse is still saddled with the hospital policy when it comes to getting what their patient needs and road blocks can be thrown in their way by extra protocols they must follow.  This is as much to protect the nurse and the hospital in case of a lawsuit as it is to cause a slow down in care.
> 
> I believe in family members to be fully empowered in the decision making process, because they KNOW the baseline of the patient.  My concerns and anger over aspects of Shrek's care have been reported, also the manner I was treated when voicing my concerns.  I also have the advantage of being a classmate of the Nurse Manager of the hospital in question, she knows me and my work.
> 
> Heck hath no fury like a nurse taking care of her own ogre.


Thanks for your reply.  Sorry to hear that even the nurses get hassled.  I doubt the affordable care act will do anything to improve the situation.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Thanks for your reply.  Sorry to hear that even the nurses get hassled.  I doubt the affordable care act will do anything to improve the situation.



Actually, all the changes in Medicare and Medicaid have made it harder to provide quality nursing care.  I spend more time with a computer now that with patients.  They no longer care about the nursing care given to patients, just if they are getting therapy or not.  For every 30 minutes spent with a patient, it takes me 2 hours to do the documentation for the government.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 4, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Actually, all the changes in Medicare and Medicaid have made it harder to provide quality nursing care.  I spend more time with a computer now that with patients.  They no longer care about the nursing care given to patients, just if they are getting therapy or not.  For every 30 minutes spent with a patient, it takes me 2 hours to do the documentation for the government.



How ridiculous.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 4, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Actually, all the changes in Medicare and Medicaid have made it harder to provide quality nursing care. I spend more time with a computer now that with patients. They no longer care about the nursing care given to patients, just if they are getting therapy or not. For every 30 minutes spent with a patient, it takes me 2 hours to do the documentation for the government.


 

I can tell you from a therapists point of view that we don't like it either, we are pushed beyond our limits as well as the patients.  Instead of giving the patient actual treatment half of our day is doing paperwork while the patient is present because we have no other way to fit it in our day.  They schedule us 8 hours of treatment time in a 8 hour day.   The changes hit us all hard.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 4, 2012)

This topic has become very off-topic about a discussion on nursing homes. Is there no way turn it back into a Discuss Cooking topic?

Can we discuss something other than cadavers and the smell of death?

Or perhaps the moderators can split off the nursing home topic into a separate discussion...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2012)

Merlot said:


> I can tell you from a therapists point of view that we don't like it either, we are pushed beyond our limits as well as the patients.  Instead of giving the patient actual treatment half of our day is doing paperwork while the patient is present because we have no other way to fit it in our day.  They schedule us 8 hours of treatment time in a 8 hour day.   The changes hit us all hard.



I know!  I'm not dissing the therapists, it's the process we have to go through to make sure our patient's get the care they need and deserve.  If it wasn't for you guys, we would be having to toss the Restorative nursing part int there, further shortening our time we can spend with all our patients.


----------



## Merlot (Jul 4, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I know! I'm not dissing the therapists, it's the process we have to go through to make sure our patient's get the care they need and deserve. If it wasn't for you guys, we would be having to toss the Restorative nursing part int there, further shortening our time we can spend with all our patients.


 
 I know, I'm just grumbling about Medicare and erm back to topic even though every time you and I in are in a discussion together we end up talking about work 

I hate the smell of perms!  and coffee but I already said that.. just want to make it clear!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2012)

Merlot said:


> I know, I'm just grumbling about Medicare and erm back to topic even though every time you and I in are in a discussion together we end up talking about work
> 
> I hate the smell of perms!  and coffee but I already said that.. just want to make it clear!



Must be because we care...

I hate the smell of overdone broccoli, cabbage, etc.


----------



## Addie (Jul 4, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I know! I'm not dissing the therapists, it's the process we have to go through to make sure our patient's get the care they need and deserve. If it wasn't for you guys, we would be having to toss the Restorative nursing part int there, further shortening our time we can spend with all our patients.


 
And from the patients point of view, they feel the cut in care. I am grateful that I have a son who is my medical proxy. It pays to have someone in the medical field.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 5, 2012)

Addie said:


> And from the patients point of view, they feel the cut in care. I am grateful that I have a son who is my medical proxy. It pays to have someone in the medical field.


Addie--are you the one who has posted about helping people with Medicare? I am trying to find out if Medicare would cover costs of a family member caring for a parent in MN and haven't been able to navigate my way through the paperwork. E-mail me if you are this guru.


----------



## Addie (Jul 5, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Addie--are you the one who has posted about helping people with Medicare? I am trying to find out if Medicare would cover costs of a family member caring for a parent in MN and haven't been able to navigate my way through the paperwork. E-mail me if you are this guru.


 
Your parents got a thick book from Medicare. If you can't find it, call SS office and ask them to send a new one to YOU. There is a chapter in there about paying family members for home care. PF would know more. She deals all the time with Medicare on a professional basis. I think you have to be from an agency to qualify. I vagualy remember hearing that if you can prove that it was necessary for you to quit work in order to care for a parent or sick member of the family, you could get paid. You would need a doctor's letter on letterhead stating that you are needed in that position. That I know. 

I don't have my book. I tossed it out since I don't have to worry about Medicare. All my needs are met by my medical plan. I sorry I can't be of more help. PF has gone to bed, but keep your eye open to see when she comes on tomorrow. She is back at work now that Shrek is on the mend.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 5, 2012)

i really dislike the smell of people who died from eating food cooked in canola oil.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks, Addie. I thought you were the one helping others in your building re: these things. It is getting to the point where we (my brother and I) are giving up income to be in MN caring for our mom. I don't mind doing the care thing, but I have been having a hard time meeting ends meet because of it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 5, 2012)

I am not sure what Medicare pays for once the person is home and still needs nursing care.  We haven't hit that part, yet.  I only know what qualifies them once they hit the nursing home and THAT book is a 3 inch binder that changes almost every quarter.

I am sure that Addie is right in that you have to have documentation on the care you give and a Doctor's written authorization, not so sure about needing to be part of an agency.  Get a hold of the MN SS for what they require.  Here is the main Medicare site: Medicare | Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services


----------



## Addie (Jul 5, 2012)

I looked at the site for Medicare. From what I could gather and understand, you have to be licensed at minimum as a CNA (Certified Nursing Assistant). The course is not a long one, but you do get a certificate at the end of the course. And they only pay for 60 days at a stretch. (I think) They do have provisions for long term care. But I really didnt understand what they were saying. And every where I looked they kept refering to an "agency" that provided the personnel. If your parents are covered by Medicaid (the State version of Medicare) the benefits are a bit looser. You would still have to be a CNA, but they usually recognize family members as caregivers and do not require that you be part of an agency. At least that is the way it is here in Massachusetts. You would have to contact Medicaid in MN to get the details. Each State is different.

I feel for you. I am fortunate. My kids are only seconds from me and if I need care, they are right there. My daughter had to take a lot of days off from work to take me to my appointments. That is the main reason I joined my present health plan. They provide all my needs right down to an aspirin at no coast to me or a family member.  Good luck. I hope you find a solution.


----------

